# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Foreign lizard in Marina

## Shaihulud

http://www.anoleannals.org/wp-conten...nole.-2012.pdf
Anoles are a staple lizard in the pet trade, much smaller than our also introduced changeable lizard_._ Although a delightful little critter, it is still an introduced species, I wonder why no effort to control them while they are still restricted in Marina bay south? The lizard was probably introduced with the plants in Gardens by the bay. I also wonder how little the plants are quarantined before it was introduced.

----------


## Trichopsis

I had a friend who asked me to ID the lizard in the photos his other friend had taken. I was stumped, until I saw the paper on brown anoles in the Marina Bay area. I've also heard that the free-ranging green iguanas at the Jurong Bird Park (suspected to be escapees from the Jurong Reptile Park when it was still in existence) are also breeding.

I've encountered quite a few American bullfrogs in various parts of Singapore, both dead and alive. Makes you wonder if they're ever going to end up breeding here and becoming permanently established due to the sheer number escaping/being released by people. Sigh.

----------


## stormhawk

And there I was thinking I saw a native _Draco_ species until this article was posted. That explains the weird lizards I saw at Gardens by the Bay.  :Shocked:

----------


## Shaihulud

Snout too long, thought it was some kind of skink at first, but the throat display threw me off.

----------


## stormhawk

Well the presence of these anoles is a good thing in some ways. Since they're not native, I guess you can catch one and keep as a pet in a terrarium.  :Grin:

----------


## kennethc

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

There is this recent news of a water monitor lizard in yishun  :Smile: 
Seeing the comments, the public know little about our wildlife here.
By the way the team catching the lizard is ACRES  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## eddy planer

Actually, there is no need to go so extreme of catching this miserable reptile, I don't like ACRES and their method of hurting this poor lizard. They think this lizard is as strong and aggressive like a crocodile. I ever caught 2 m long monitor lizard with my bare hand without any difficulty except for bruised kana by its whipping tail and minor scratched by its claws. If I were them, I just jolly use the broom stick , gently shove it back to its nature habitant.

----------


## kennethc

Hahaha  :Grin: 
I feel ACRES are exotic pets police, they can unreasonable sometimes..

----------


## Jungle-mania

I am just wondering when someone releases the African tiger fishes into our water and get pass 1m in length.

----------

